# what fish do you buy?



## swolesearcher (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi guys! which is the more convenient fish to buy for us? I used to get basa fillet...salmon it`s so expensive in my country... any other choice? which one do you get?


----------



## paak (Jun 14, 2013)

Fish is very pricey! Especially if you like fresh. I get tilapia - it's easy to cook & season & has what I need. I love tuna - but not albacore... Fresh ahi - but around here it's $21 a lb!


----------



## thebrick (Jun 14, 2013)

Tilipia is probably the best deal and easy to season. I also like Atlantic salmon and cod. You can get some "deals" on those at the store when you are lucky.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 14, 2013)

thebrick said:


> Tilipia is probably the best deal and easy to season. I also like Atlantic salmon and cod. You can get some "deals" on those at the store when you are lucky.



thanks. i`ll look for those


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 14, 2013)

Tilapia and farmed salmon


----------



## basskiller (Jun 14, 2013)

fresh cod


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 15, 2013)

Lol...farmed!! Come on...Nw steelhead .copper river salmon  halibut right off the docks and crabs from the dock lizards lookin for a worm..come on out ..hook u up to a 300lb white sturgeon anytime for real..ib


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 15, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Tilapia and farmed salmon



:wtf:    goldfish....^↑


----------



## GastrocGuy (Jun 15, 2013)

Lots of channel cat caught from a Jon boat helped when I was a student in college.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> :wtf:    goldfish....^↑



Ohhh I only say farmed just cause of the price and availability. Yeah it's crap compared to wild caught- but for $5-6 lb you can get a ton of it comparatively.

I used to eat a lot more fish, but some weird feeling I have lately about the "muscle building" properties. I never feel like I got enough protein on the days I eat a lot of fish. I almost feel flat and under fed to be honest. Maybe it's just me-


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jun 16, 2013)

Guys, please rethink your affinity for Tilapia.  Tilapia is generally farmed in interior or exterior pens that are crowded far beyond their natural habits.  In short, they eat their own shit more than anything else, with the exception of soy pellets, which is what they are fed (rather than the natural weeds and algae they eat).  As a result, they are almost worthless in terms of vitamins: an equal portion of fresh-caught atlantic salmon has TEN TIMES the omega-3s and other vitamins of tilapia.  To add insult to injury, their wild acquaculture pens are so foul that they destroy the lakes in which they are loacated AND are invasive speacies, cutting back on the biodiversity and availability of other fish.  It is not worth your money in the short term, or your health in the long term.

Buy fresh, wild-harvested COD, POLLACK, OCEAN PERCH, MONKFISH, or HADDOCK (whitefish) or WILD SALMON if you want taste and nutrients at a decent price (currently cod is selling at a lower price per pound that Tilapia in the US northeast).  You'll be supporting American fishermen, eating more nutrients per bite than tilapia (or swai), and supporting responsible harvest practices.

End of soapbox....


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 18, 2013)

I wouldn't eat swai if they gave it to me.  Most commercially sold fish scares me.  I am lucky enough to catch my own walleye, perch, bass, and crappie.  Plus I live far enough north where the water is still clean.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jun 18, 2013)

And that's the obvious option I left out: get your ass outside and catch your own...stripers or blues in the sea, perch, bass, pickerel, walleye, trout, etc in the lakes and rivers....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 18, 2013)

I always got a worm in the water ....we got great red surf perch on the coast and what a blast to catch.. 

If you dont know Milburn is one mean fish chef.. Glad hes back on here..


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks guys! appreciate your help! i`m glad  i got guys like you on this board!


----------

